# Rosemary haunt 2012



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a noob on here
















Starting my yard haunt construction in Cleveland Ohio.


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

And I do apologize for my pics being sideways. They aren't like that in my photos... Any suggestions


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

There we go


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks awesome, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Simple but different. I like it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it - it's cute


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm far from done. Just new to the neighborhood and wanted to let the neighbors know what's coming. I have part of my pvc fence up now. I have 5 animated props I've built that will be out there. Hopefully I'll finish my Casa fear groundbreaker to have out halloween night. More pics to come!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking great!I live the "construction" idea... Welcome to the Forum...


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very smart idea..welcome!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum! 
Great idea to advertise the building of a haunt. Good luck!


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

*awesome so far*

awesome so far


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great idea to get the curiosity going.


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes lots of people slowing down to look. It's been 10 years since I've been able to have a yard haunt. Last one was my parents yard when I was 18 lol. My neighbors tell me there's a guy around the corner who puts up a bunch of static mannequins dressed like movie monsters. He's been the big hit until I came along ;-)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks fun! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's a sneak peek at what my buddy and I have been working on.

Standup zombie with wiper motor controlling the movement.








AND Shiatsu massager groundbreaker


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Love the construction area sign! What a way to build anticipation!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Clearly you are a noob to H.F., but not a noob. I love the sign! Welcome to the Nut Zone. Seems like you'll fit right in.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love a well dressed zombie


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha....the construction sign is awesome !


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Simple, effective, and to the point. Nice work!!! Welcome.

BTW - the zombies look great!


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just finished pounding in the fence. What a B*TCH!!! Lol


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Its looking really good! Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

So far, So Good!


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

im stealing this if thats okay.


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

byteme said:


> im stealing this if thats okay.


That's totally fine. I got the idea from a recent visit to the '' Cedar Point'' amusement park (Roller Coaster Capital) here in Ohio. They're building a new roller coaster and had signs up similar to this before it was announced. Definitely builds hype lol.

Also. The small orange flags I have in the ground are of significance, they truly mark where I plan on putting props to get an idea of how it'll look in my head before the public gets a peek. ;-)


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Ha! If there's one thing Clevelanders know, it's construction zones!!

Nice tease for the yard setup.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Love it!!! So considerate to warn the neighbors. Ha! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to post pics. I've been very busy. This is just our initial lighting setup and is subject to change ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

You work fast! Is your hard hat skellie out of a job already? I miss that guy. So anyway, you've got to slow down a little because you're making the rest of us newbies feel like under achievers. <wink>


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ohhhh I'm sorry. Yeah the walgreens skellie has been laid off until next year. My buddy is going to upload a quick day video. We set up one more thing tonight and tried to put boards over the last Window that was giving us a problem. MORE TO COME


----------



## glsec507 (Oct 3, 2012)

Never posted a video link before...Going this works.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! There is a lot of good stuff happening there. Well done. It looks like you've got fog-related ductwork surrounding your toe-pincher?


----------



## glsec507 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes a network of pvc leading to an irrigation hose. Will be putting dry ice in two 5 foot sections of pvc that have two foggers shooting into them. Now all we will need is a no wind Halloween.


----------



## glsec507 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is our first go at the pneumatic ground breaker. Design courtesy of casa fear


----------



## glsec507 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ground breaker finished. Just need to dirty him up.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool...
I like the construction skelly. It was a good idea for the neighbors.


----------

